

Ask HN: When is a startup no longer a startup? - randall

I'm wondering if there's an official answer, as well as some sort of community lore about the topic. Specifically, is Facebook or Groupon still a startup? What's the cutoff for when a company exits its innocence and turns into a real company?<p>Inspired by the "most inspirational startup of 2010" post, as well as Steve Blank's "Elves Leave Middle Earth" post.
======
byoung2
There are a few threads about this:
<http://searchyc.com/When+is+a+startup+no+longer+a+startup>

The best answer I've seen to this question is "you are no longer a startup
when the supplies cabinet is locked."

